# Counting down the days..



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Pick up my 60 plate Gunmetal Grey R35 in just over a week (on April fools day!).

Getting Y-pipe (resonated) and Cobb AP fitted before I pick it up courtesy of Ben @ GTC...

..and as soon as I pick her up, I'm driving over to Windsor to get a clear matte wrap courtesy of Robbie @ Valet Magic...

..sleeping is getting more and more difficult!! :flame:

I will put up pics and give my first impressions asap.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Mines going for it's optimization service tomorrow up to st helens and it's not coming back till Monday, so I know how your feeling


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> Mines going for it's optimization service tomorrow up to st helens and it's not coming back till Monday, so I know how your feeling [/QUOTE
> 
> Time to fully unleash the beast....i picked mine up from opt and scared myself a few times on the way home:clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

coolmeister said:


> Pick up my 60 plate Gunmetal Grey R35 in just over a week (on April fools day!).
> 
> Getting Y-pipe (resonated) and Cobb AP fitted before I pick it up courtesy of Ben @ GTC...
> 
> ...


Nice one mate....you are going to love it!!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> AndyBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Mines going for it's optimization service tomorrow up to st helens and it's not coming back till Monday, so I know how your feeling [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rOAdRunNeRGtR (Mar 22, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Enjoy. It'll be worth the wait as they truly are an amazing beast:clap:


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

*Mine goes for optimisation Monday*

Another weekend chugging around then thats it - brother said how can you go through another "running in" period in 12 months.....

I agree but you can already feel the difference:thumbsup:


----------

